# Big betta bedrooms!!!



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I was just wondering is anyone here has a room in the house that is nothing but bettas. Like breeding rooms, show rooms or both. I wanna look at some set ups cause I wanna start one in a few years. I also want to know what it costs you bills wise. Also how many hours a day you take on caring for everyone.

Pictures would be awesome too. I really want to have all 4 walls nothing but betta tanks, maybe 5gal each, built into the walls. The middle of the room would have a breeding set up. Would an all around filter be be best for all the tanks or would it be better for each tank to have its own? Not sure I would have that man plugs and thats a hell of a lot of cords . I am looking to be a long term hobbiest/breeder one day and become a member of the IBC and be a known breeder. I want to show and really get into it. 

Any help for this dream would be awesome!


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't have one, but if I never had to work and was rich and could spend all my spare time with the fish, I would want one! I actually just had a dream that I had a ton of bettas (20 - 30) that were spread around an apartment that I was living in.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

OOh ahaha I'd like to see this ie only have my two tanks so not much of a Betta horder as of yet lol.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder how those look/work as well. Not that I would ever do it, I would like to integrate my aquariums in such a way as to further enhance aesthetic value of the room in question. Dont want my place to look like a pet shop


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

My hubby and I are setting up one room dedicated to our tank pets (bettas, frogs, geckos). We plan to have it look like an outdoor location: lots of plants, steel garden frames for holding tanks, lots of sunlight. Almost like a greenhouse! If we complete it before this thread becomes obsolete I'll post pics lol


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I currently have four 7 gallon, one 8 gallon, one 15 gallon and a 3 gallon in my bedroom. There's also an empty 46 gallon sitting on the floor. I still have to go buy an industrial grade shelving unit, but eventually I will have eight 3 gallon tanks, my 46 gallon tank (set up with a group or pair of wilds) and two 15 gallon tanks in my bedroom. My older brother is an electrician and is installing two new power points because everything in my room is run off adapters. 

I would love to have a complete fish room, but I would be worried our floor would collapse under all that weight since we're not on a slab. Humidity is also a real issue. My room is so much hotter than anywhere else in the house so I have to sleep with my window open if I shut my door at night. 

Not to mention electricity and water costs ... eek!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

let me share the fish room of one betta breeder here in our country
all rights for these pics goes to him:
from http://elmermanansala.multiply.com/


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

My arms hurt just looking at those pictures. Imagine water change day :lol:


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

he doesnt do water change all at once for all tanks. and maybe he's got helpers. this is just in his house.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

HOly Cow thats a lot of Fisheys ^.^


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> My hubby and I are setting up one room dedicated to our tank pets (bettas, frogs, geckos). We plan to have it look like an outdoor location: lots of plants, steel garden frames for holding tanks, lots of sunlight. Almost like a greenhouse! If we complete it before this thread becomes obsolete I'll post pics lol


This sounds amazing! Would be awesome to have an indoor koi pond in this room!  I hope you get around to doing this and post the wonderful pictures for me to see.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

jmtriro01 said:


> let me share the fish room of one betta breeder here in our country
> all rights for these pics goes to him:
> from http://elmermanansala.multiply.com/


THIS IS SO WHAT I AM GOING FOR!!! Thanks for the pic. Now I just want to know how the filter works for all of them.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

There is no filter in eny of them from what I can see...


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

ChicagoPete said:


> There is no filter in eny of them from what I can see...


There is too in the last pic in the corner. Breeders sometimes will have some kind of filter so they don't have to dump out every single tank. THey have something that slowly sucks out the water and drips new water in, from what I have seen on other sites.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

O The big gallon drums in there. I see but it still is unclear to me without the person explaining it himself who has the setup and if its a perminant system in each tank or something that is moved from shelf to shelf.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

What most breeders and people with fishrooms have is something called a drip system. You can see it in those pictures but this video series (the link is for part 1 of three) might help you out a little more. =] It's not as detailed as it should be but it's a basic guideline that it might help you to follow. Of course you can customize it to your needs and tanks and this is where the research comes in. =]

What makes these systems awesome is the one main filter. It cuts down on cords and individual maintenance. 

You'll also want to PM some of the breeders on this forum and possibly a member whose username is Chrissy. =] Most breeders have a drip system of some sort in use. even if it's not for the fry.

This is a big undertaking. What's your time table like? When are you planning on starting your project? =]


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

NEato!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Good luck with your research and tell us more when you've got your plans laid out! =]

I'm excited for you!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> What most breeders and people with fishrooms have is something called a drip system. You can see it in those pictures but this video series (the link is for part 1 of three) might help you out a little more. =] It's not as detailed as it should be but it's a basic guideline that it might help you to follow. Of course you can customize it to your needs and tanks and this is where the research comes in. =]
> 
> What makes these systems awesome is the one main filter. It cuts down on cords and individual maintenance.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I plan on doing this in a few years, so no rush. I just want ideas so I know how to set up. I am not sure about the time line of my work. Depending on where I am, but I always make sure I have time for my animals.If I worked 8 hours a day, the rest of the day I would make for my fish till I went to bed.


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> There is too in the last pic in the corner. Breeders sometimes will have some kind of filter so they don't have to dump out every single tank. THey have something that slowly sucks out the water and drips new water in, from what I have seen on other sites.


 
i don't think he is using a drip system. but when i have the chance to visit his place, i will tell you how he does it.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I've also always wanted somekind of fishroom,but I kinda wanted a long custom divided tank across a wall. Filled with all kinds of fancy aquabid bettas. Aswell as two 5gal tanks on eietherside of my bed.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Jayy said:


> I've also always wanted somekind of fishroom,but I kinda wanted a long custom divided tank across a wall. Filled with all kinds of fancy aquabid bettas. Aswell as two 5gal tanks on eietherside of my bed.


It's kind of funny to me, so many people on here have their "dream bettas", like ones from Aquabid. And don't get me wrong, those bettas are gorgeous and most likely worth every penny. But for me, I would use my betta room to rescue bettas from horrible pet store conditions. I look at the bettas on Aquabid and I think "Yeah, that's pretty, BUT LOOK AT MY COMMON PET STORE VEILTAIL! ISN'T HE GAW-GEOUS??" I dunno, to each his own. I guess I just feel like the bettas on Aquabid will find a home, no matter what, since the breeders obviously took the time to make quality bettas. Whereas the common pet store ones don't necessarily get the proper care. Correct me if I am wrong on this, because I don't know much about Aquabid or common breeder practices.

Though I do hope to someone have an HM, they are neato.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

The trouble with purchasing from a pet store vs buying a betta from Aquabid, is usually that by 'rescuing' a pet store betta you are only encouraging the store to continue supplying them. 

It's like buying a puppy from a puppy mill vs buying a puppy from a (good) breeder. Even though you feel like you are doing the right thing by the betta, it's not really rescuing. Another betta is just going to take its place because you have shown the store that it is an item that will sell. Likewise, conditions are not likely to improve if people continue to purchase them under the illusion that they are 'rescuing' them. The store doesn't care why you buy them, only that you are. 

Aquabid is also good if you intend on breeding. That way you can start with excellent foundation stock of known age, bloodlines and genetics. You should ideally be breeding nothing but the best and culling the rest, but in practice, that usually doesn't happen.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I never thought of that. But I suppose I feel that if I don't "rescue" them and give them a good home, they're going to go to an owner that doesn't know what they're doing.

As far as puppy mill vs. breeder, what about ASPCA or Humane Society rescuing animals and then adopting them out? Should I not support them and instead buy directly from breeders only? (Is this metaphor not working...? It was just a thought.)


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I know how hard it is to walk past the bettas in those horrible cups, when you know_ you_ can offer so much better. I admit, I have made a few sympathy purchases, but I have no qualms with telling people I purchased rather than rescued them. 

With the ASPCA, since you are not directly giving money to the puppy mill owner or backyard breeder, you are not yourself condoning their practices. Furthermore, if the breeder or mill is responsible for dropping their puppies off at the shelter, they would not be financially rewarded for doing so, and there would be little incentive to continue mass-producing puppies. 

Basically, if there's no market for a product, it makes fiscal sense not to continue producing it.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> With the ASPCA, since you are not directly giving money to the puppy mill owner or backyard breeder, you are not yourself condoning their practices. Furthermore, if the breeder or mill is responsible for dropping their puppies off at the shelter, they would not be financially rewarded for doing so, and there would be little incentive to continue mass-producing puppies.


That's also true. The ASPCA isn't the one providing the animals in the first place, they are just a middle man. I don't know, I'm still probably not going to buy a fish on Aquabid - not going to say ever, but at least not right now - simply because I'd rather not spend that amount of money on a fish. Then again, I am frugal when it comes to spending money, haha.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

lilchiwolf said:


> Thanks for the info. I plan on doing this in a few years, so no rush. I just want ideas so I know how to set up. I am not sure about the time line of my work. Depending on where I am, but I always make sure I have time for my animals.If I worked 8 hours a day, the rest of the day I would make for my fish till I went to bed.


You're welcome!
LOL! I meant your time table for the project! Sorry for not clarifying. I meant like when are you starting and finishing the project? But you kinda answered that anyway. ;]

I'm glad that you make time for you animals! =] That shows that your a great pet-owner! =] Good luck with everything! =]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

monroe0704 said:


> My hubby and I are setting up one room dedicated to our tank pets (bettas, frogs, geckos). We plan to have it look like an outdoor location: lots of plants, steel garden frames for holding tanks, lots of sunlight. Almost like a greenhouse! If we complete it before this thread becomes obsolete I'll post pics lol


It sounds like it's going to be beautiful!


----------

